# Connection between "tomorrow" and "morning" in many languages



## Testing1234567

I have observed that the word for "tomorrow" and the word for "morning" have the same roots in many languages, including English.

*Definitions*:

Tomorrow = the day after today
Morning = usually 0600-1200, from sunrise to noon (depends on culture)

English: tomorrow < Old English _to morgenne_ < *morġen*, morning < Old English *morġen*. (_morġen_ "morning")
German: *morgen*, *Morgen*.
Japanese: 明日（あす、あした）(_*as*u_ or _*as*hita_), 朝（あさ）(_*as*a_)
Spanish: *mañana*, *mañana*. (< Latin _māne_ "morning")

So, my questions are:

Do you guys have any more examples, better if from other language families?
How can the meanings be linked together?


----------



## ahvalj

Slavic _utro_ "morning", _zautra_ "tomorrow" (literally "behind morning", -a is most probably the old Instrumental Singular ending, < PIE _-ohₑ_).


----------



## ahvalj

Lithuanian _rytas_ "morning", _rytoj_ "tomorrow".


----------



## berndf

Testing1234567 said:


> So, my questions are:
> 
> Do you guys have any more examples, better if from other language families?
> How can the meanings be linked together?


To connection is quite simple. _The next day_ is expressed by saying _the next morning_, i.e the time when you wake up after the next night's sleep. This connection is intuitively felt by modern speakers as well (at least in my language and I would be surprised, if it were differently in other languages that express _tomorrow _this way).


----------



## bearded

Also in Italian we have:
_stamane _= this morning
_dimane _(old for 'domani') = tomorrow.
''Mane'' is the part meaning 'morning' (compare Spanish 'amanecer' = dayrising, etc.).


----------



## themadprogramer

Turkish has the word yarın. 

Although like English the tomorrow meaning is used a lot more often than in the sense of morning.


----------



## Ben Jamin

In Finnish *huomen* is morning, *huomenna *is tomorrow.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

In Sardinian there is no confusion between tomorrow and morning. I think that Sardinian is the only Romance language which still uses the Latin "Cras" for "Tomorrow"

Tomorrow = _Cras _(Lat. Cras)
The Next Day = _S'incràs, Sa Die Poi, Sa Die Pùstis_
Morning = _Manzanu _(Lat. "Maneanus" = early)
Early, Soon =_ Chito _(pronounce "Kito", Lat. "Cito")
Early Morning = _Manzanile, Manzanu Chito_
Tomorrow Morning = _Cras Manzanu_
In the Morning = _A Manzanu_
During the Morning = _A Parte (d)e Manzanu_


----------



## merquiades

In Spanish the difference is made easily.  _Mañana_ meaning tomorrow is an adverb and is used without an article:  _Te veo mañana.  Hasta mañana_.  _Mañana_ meaning morning is a feminine noun and is always used with some kind of article or adjective:  _Te veo esta mañana_.  _Me gusta trabajar por la mañana_. _Una mañana hermosa_.  So there is no confusion.  I'll see you tomorrow morning would be:  _Te veo mañana por la mañana_.   When tomorrow is used figuratively with the meaning of future, _mañana_ is used with the masculine article:  _el mañana es incierto, un mañana mejor_.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek the word for "tomorrow" is *«αύριο»* [ˈav.ri.o] (adv.) < Classical adv. *«αὔριον» aú̯riŏn* < old locative *«*αὖρι» *aû̯rĭ* (PIE *h₂eu̯s-r- _dawn_ cf Skt. उस्र (usrā́), _morning light, daybreak_) an _r-stem_ of Proto-Greek *«**αὐhώς» **au̯hṓs* --> _dawn, daybreak_ (PIE *h₂eu̯s-ṓs- _dawn, break of day_ cf Proto-Italic *auzōs > Lat. aurora).

"Morning" is *«πρωί»* [proˈi] (neut.) < Classical adverb *«πρωΐ» prōí *(please note that the iota is long) --> _early_ < old locative *«*πρῴ» *prṓ̩* > Attic adv. *«πρῴ/πρῷ» prǭ́* and *prô̩* --> _early, in the morning_, Koine fem. *«πρωΐα» proī́ā* --> _morning_ (PIE *proH- _early, in the morning_ cf Skt. प्रातर् (prātar), _at dawn_, Av. frā, _forward, in front_, Lat. prō, _for, before_, OHG fruo; both the Latin _prō_ and Avestan _frā_ point toward a presupposed Greek old locative «*πρῴ»)


----------



## aefrizzo

Sardokan1.0 said:


> In Sardinian there is no confusion between tomorrow and morning. I think that Sardinian is the only Romance language which still uses the Latin "Cras" for "Tomorrow"


Maybe, the Italian verb "pro*cras*tinare (=to delay).


----------



## Sardokan1.0

aefrizzo said:


> Maybe, the Italian verb "pro*cras*tinare (=to delay).



indeed

(Latin / Sardinian) : Pro Cras = for tomorrow

someway the expression "pro cras" has been transformed into the verb -> procrastinare


----------



## origumi

berndf said:


> To connection is quite simple. _The next day_ is expressed by saying _the next morning_, i.e the time when you wake up after the next night's sleep.


And similarly yesterday vs. (last) night, as in Arabic 'ams vs. Hebrew 'emesh (cognates, standard shift of qatl <-> qetel, "s" <-> "sh").


----------



## Dymn

The Catalan, French and Italian word for "tomorrow" (_demà, demain, domani_), comes from Latin _de mane _"in the morning". Apparently it's the same root of again Catalan, French and Italian "morning" (_matí, matin, mattina; _from Latin _matutinus _"of the morning"), though the divergence occurred before Classical Latin.

I once opened the same thread in the All Languages forum.

In other languages (e.g. Russian _вечер_/_večer_ and _вчера_/_včera_) there's also a connection between "evening" and "yesterday", which follows the same logic.


----------



## Testing1234567

aefrizzo said:


> Maybe, the Italian verb "pro*cras*tinare (=to delay).


The Italian verb _procrastinare_ is certainly a learned borrowing, if I am not mistaken. Also, I would be quite shocked if Sardinian _cras_ is *not* a borrowing...


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Testing1234567 said:


> The Italian verb _procrastinare_ is certainly a learned borrowing, if I am not mistaken. Also, I would be quite shocked if Sardinian _cras_ is *not* a borrowing...



Not a borrowing, Cras it's just one of the thousands archaisms of Sardinian


----------



## Ben Jamin

Testing1234567 said:


> The Italian verb _procrastinare_ is certainly a learned borrowing, if I am not mistaken. Also, I would be quite shocked if Sardinian _cras_ is *not* a borrowing...


Why would you be shocked? The Sardinian dialects conserve many Latin words and grammatical features that have been lost in Italian. Borrowing such a word from Latin books and implementing it in the daily speech of uneducated paesants would be a great (shocking) achievement.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Ben Jamin said:


> Why would you be shocked? The Sardinian dialects conserve many Latin words and grammatical features that have been lost in Italian. Borrowing such a word from Latin books and implementing it in the daily speech of uneducated paesants would be a great (shocking) achievement.



Just a little clarification, Sardinian and Italian are two different languages, Sardinian is not a dialect of Italian, they are Romance languages, but they don't belong to the same Italic sub-group, Sardinian evolved isolated and it's someway in the middle between Eastern and Western Romance languages, sharing features of both groups.


----------



## ilocas2

For record, in Slavic languages there is also a connection between evening and yesterday.


----------



## Ectab

Arabic:
modern standard Arabic uses different words for each:
الغد(al-ghad) noun غدا(ghadan) adverb for tomorrow
الصباح (aS-SabaaH) noun, صباحا (SabaaHan) adverb for morning

but in Classical Arabic:
بكرة (bukrah)and باكر (baakir) for early morning and tomorrow
غدوة (ghudwah) and غداة (ghadaa-h) for the time between daybreak to sunrise, those belongs to the same root of غد tomrrow above.

but they are not used in MSA, but used in many dialects, like Iraqi: baachir (from baakir), and Syrian (bukra from bukrah) for tomorrow but not morning.


----------



## Pugnator

Neapolitan language and I think Sicilian language (not sure about Sicilian) too had a word for tomorrow that come from cras (Craje  (the e is a shwa(almost mute vowel) while "j" is a simple graphical variation of "i", so you could even write craie). Recently I've read somewhere in a modern neapolitan poem "craje" but it is surely an archaism and so can be found only on old text or if the writer wants to sound "ancient"(Nowadays most would not even know what it means). Little Trivia: There is a XVI's century  Neapolitan villanella (ascribed to Velardiniello )named "Tu saje che la cornacchia" (Do you know that the crow...") where Velardiniello compare his loved woman to a crow because both say "craje" (that could mean both "Tomorrow" and be the onomatopoeia of the crow's sound)


----------



## Schem

Ectab said:


> used in many dialects, like Iraqi: baachir (from baakir), and Syrian (bukra from bukrah) for tomorrow but not morning.



Indeed. The word for tomorrow in my dialect is baatsir which, as you've pointed out, comes from the masdar bukr (earliness) so while it may not be a direct synonym for morning it's intimately related seeing as the earliest time in the day is morning.


----------



## projectsemitic

Ectab said:


> Arabic:
> modern standard Arabic uses different words for each:
> الغد(al-ghad) noun غدا(ghadan) adverb for tomorrow
> الصباح (aS-SabaaH) noun, صباحا (SabaaHan) adverb for morning




In Tigrigna:
ጽባሕ SïbaH = tomorrow (adverb), (although the meaning is morning in Ge'ez.)
ነግሐ nägHä = to become dawn


----------



## Liz Keen

Bulgarian
Both words have the same root - утр (utr)
Tomorrow > *утр*е _(*utr*e)_
Morning > *утр*о _(*utr*o)_ or (с)*утр*ин _(s*utr*in)_


----------



## francisgranada

Hungarian

There is no connection, as tomorrow is _*holnap *_and morning is _*reggel*_.

However from the etymological point of view, _holnap _is a composed word, where _nap _means day and _hol _(not documented in Hungarian as separate word, but the corresponding forms  are present in some Uralic languages) had the meaning of morning. Thus the historical/etymological meaning of _holnap _is "morning-day".


----------



## francisgranada

Sardokan1.0 said:


> I think that Sardinian is the only Romance language which still uses the Latin "Cras" for "Tomorrow" ...


Interestingly, according to DRAE, the word _cras _existed also in Spanish:

*cras*
Del lat. _cras._
1. adv. dem. desus. mañana.

Was this world _really _used in Spanish (e.g. in the every-day/colloquial language) ?
A propos, what is the etymology of the word _cras_?


----------



## Zarbi

I don't think there's any connection between them in Chinese (Mandarin or written Chinese in general).
明天 = tomorrow
早上/早晨 = morning

As for Cantonese,
聽日 = tomorrow
朝頭早/朝早/上晝 = morning

Note that 早晨 is "good morning" in Cantonese.


----------

